# Good cold water pets??



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I have two bettas and I'm tossing up whether I should get another or try a cold water fish. 

What types of cold water fish would be good in a 20L tank and are easy to look after?


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

also is $80 a good price for a 2 foot tank?


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't answer your question about the price but I can give you some ideas about cooler water fish. 

Use liveaquaria.com to reference what types of conditions various fish generally need. You might go to your favorite fish store in your area and see what you like. Write down the names and then use liveaquaria to determine what will work for you with your water conditions and availability of stock. You need to know your specific water parameters to help in your decision. Get the KH and GH parameters as well. Some fish prefer softer water. If you have hard water, they may not thrive or may die. 

Neon tetras, white cloud minnows, Endler's Livebearers, tiger barbs and guppies are examples of cool water species that would work well in a 20L. 

Good luck.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Is this a 20 gallon long or a 20 liter?


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

Valid question! I assumed 20 long due to the price the OP quoted.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hah yeah I did too at the time but then I realized they were in Australia. In which, I can't comment well on the price of the tank since the prices are more expensive down there due to imports and such. LittleBettaFish and some other Aussie members would know more about good prices and such!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry was a bit confusing, I have a 20 Litre tank that I was thinking of putting some cold water fish in, and then yesterday afternoon I managed to get a generous 2 foot tank which is about 70 Litres and now I am finding it hard to decide what to put in that tank lol >.< 

Thanks hestersu! I was actually thinking of some guppies, but don't they need a heater? I was more hoping for some fish that don't require a heater :S


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

The only fish that I know of that doesn't require a heater is a gold fish. I'm not even 100% sure on that. I know my gold fish don't but they live in a stock tank outside year round. We do have a heater that we put in during the winter to thaw the ice so the horses can drink. The fish hang out by the heater during the winter. I don't think your house will be as cold as my pasture unless you live at the South Pole. 

I'm sure there are other fish but so many freshwater fish come from tropical locations. Look through the liveaquaria site and read the profiles on various fish. This may help you. A heater helps keep a constant temp.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Apparently a goldfish in a 20L is cruel though :S 
But I'll go on that site now  thanks!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I think I might get some discus!


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Not a fish but an interesting aquatic cool water pet would be Crayfish. There's lots of different types, sizes & colors, they are usually not picky about what they eat & you could maybe even breed them. I'm pretty sure some shrimp are cool water species as well. Also a neat pet especially in a peaceful community tank.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Aw I didn't think of that! I'm not sure if we're allowed to keep them as pets here in Tasmania though, we aren't allowed to keep turtles, and the selling of fish is illegal too! I might look into it, I do like discus though hmm possibilities are endless lol

How hard would a salt water tank be to look after? I wouldn't say I'm a beginner in keeping fish but I'm not an expert. :-?


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

Saltwater just takes more dedication and you have a much larger investment. I've been talking to a local saltwater guy and just to get started will run me about $1,000 USD. That's a bare bones set up and does not include the fish. The fish are more expensive. Might be cheaper on your side of the pond. 

You need to get with some folks that specialize in Discus and make sure you are ready for them. They may be a less forgiving fish when it comes to water quality. I know they have some significant filtration requirements. Just look into it well before you commit. They are beautiful fish.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

That is pricey, wow, think I'll stay with fresh water for now lol. I might have a chat to some pet shop owners but my experiences with pet shop workers has been pretty poorly, we do have a lady that runs her own fish shop from her home and she has all sorts of fish, she seems to know what she's doing so I might chat to her since I think I'll buy the discus from her


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Discus are not coldwater, they need temps up at 82-84F and they need at least 50 gallons, preferably more though since they are social and need groups. 50 gallons is 189 liters for you.

If you're still doing a 70 liter you can do White Cloud Mountain Minnows, there are certain barbs and tetras that don't mind cold-water temps of 55-68F, one is the Rosy Barb but they're still a little big for your tank. Zebra Danios, Bloodfin Tetras, Killifish, wild Bettas


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh no the 70L was going to be heated, the 20L I was hoping to have cold lol, I know they aren't cold water  heh the White Cloud Mountain Minnows are cute! I might see if we have those here in tassie


----------

